# The Pie... Err... Keep on the Shadowfell.



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

The Hivers' Humorous Keep on the Shadowfell - IC Thread. Be warned, this game will contain raunchy, as well as outright bad humor. From time to time some mildly adult themes and most certainly lots of Bad Wrong Fun Gaming.

Feel free to start IC banter guys. I see you were already eager in the OOC to start building the personalities. Just wait a minute or two so I can post the first IC post, please. (okay that's done, you can go now.)

*Roster:*
[sblock=Tallarn]Sir Voluminous Enormous, Dragonborn Paladin
Signature quote: "Good for the Good God!"
Level 1, Lawful Good

Str: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Dex: 8 -1
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 19
Fort: 15
Ref: 12
Will: 14
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 12

Basic Attacks:
Longsword: +6, 1d8+4

Attacks:
Breath (minor; encounter):
- Close Blast 5; str+2 vs ref; +5; 1d6+2 (fire)
Holy Strike (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 (+2 if marked) (radiant)
Bolstering Strike (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 & gain 2 temp.HP
Radiant Smite (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs AC, 2d8+6 (radiant)
Paladin's Judgement (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3d8+4 & one ally within 5 can spend healing surge
- miss: one ally within 5 can spend healing surge

Feats: Expanded breath (breath weapon is blast 5 instead of blast three - all the better to SET THINGS ON FIRE!)

Skills:
Passive Insight 12
Passive Perception 12
Endurance 5
Heal 7
History 8
Religion 6

Race and Class Features:
Draconic Heritage
Dragonborn Fury
Dragon Breath
Channel Divinity
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands

Prayers:
At Will: Holy Strike, Bolstering Strike
Encounter: Radiant Smite
Daily: Paladin's Judgement

Equipment: Plate Armor (50gp), Light Shield (5gp), Longsword (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp), Holy Symbol (10gp), 50sp.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lord Tirian]Thorid Kilkrag, the Dwarven Fix-It Mechanic!
Male Dwarf Rogue
Level 1, Unaligned

Str: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)

AC: 15
Fort: 12
Ref: 15
Will: 11
Init: +3
Spd: 5

*Hit Points:* 26 *Bloodied:* 13
*Healing Surge:* 6 *Per Day:* 8

*Basic Attacks:*
Dagger: +6 vs. AC (1d4+2)
Shuriken: +6 vs. AC (1d6+3)

*Attacks:*
Deft Strike (dagger, at-will): Move up to 2 squares, +7 vs. AC (1d4+3)
Deft Strike (shuriken, at-will): Move up to 2 squares, +6 vs. AC (1d6+3)
Piercing Strike (dagger, at-will): +7 vs. Ref (1d4+3)
Torturous Strike (dagger, encounter): +7 vs. AC (2d4+5)
Easy Target (dagger, daily): +7 vs. AC (2d4+3, slowed and CA (save ends both)); miss: half dmg and CA until end of your next turn.
Easy Target (shuriken, daily): +6 vs. AC (2d6+3, slowed and CA (save ends both)); miss: half dmg and CA until end of your next turn.

*Feats: *
Backstabber

*Skills:*
Passive Insight 16
Passive Perception 16
(T) Athletics (Str) +7
(T) Dungeoneering (Wis) +8
Endurance (Con) +4
(T) Insight (Wis) +6
(T) Perception (Wis) +6
(T) Stealth (Dex) +8
(T) Thievery (Dex) +8

*Race and Class Features:*
Cast Iron Stomach (+5 saving throws vs. poison)
Dwarven Resilience (second wind as minor action)
Dwarven Weapon Proficiency
Encumbered Speed
Low-light vision
Stand Your Ground
  ---
First Strike
Rogue Tactics (Brutal Rogue)
Rogue Weapon Talent
Sneak Attack (+2d8+2)

Exploits:
*At Will:* Deft Strike, Piercing Strike
*Encounter:* Torturous Strike
*Daily:* Easy Target

Equipment: Leather armour (25 gp), Screwdriver dagger (1 gp), 5 shuriken (1 gp), standard adventurer’s kit (15 gp), thieves’ tools (20 gp), 38 gp.[/sblock]
[Sblock=hafrogman]Ellis Bertram
Male Human Wizard
Level 1, Good

Str: 10 +0
Con: 13 +1
Dex: 10 +0
Int: 20 +5
Wis: 13 +1
Cha: 8 -1

AC: 16
Fort: 12
Ref: 16
Will: 14
Init: +0
Spd: 6

Hit Points: 23 Bloodied: 11
Healing Surge: 5 Per Day: 7

Basic Attacks:
Staff: +0, 1d6
Magic Missile: +5 vs. Reflex, 2d4+5

Attacks:
*Magic Missile (standard; at-will):*
- +5 vs Reflex, 2d4+5 (arcane, force, implement)
- Ranged 20
*Ray of Frost (standard; at-will):*
- +5 vs Fortitude, 1d6+5 & slowed 1 turn (arcane, cold, implement)
- Ranged 10
*Thunderwave (standard; at-will):*
- +5 vs Fortitude, 1d6+5 & push 1 square (arcane, implement, thunder)
- Close Blast 3
*Ray of Enfeeblement (standard; encounter):*
- +5 vs Fortitude, 1d10+5 & weakened 1 turn (arcane, implement, necrotic)
- Ranged 10
*Flaming Sphere (standard; daily):*
- +5 vs Reflex, 2d6+5 (arcane, conjuration, fire, implement)
- Any creature that starts its turn adjacent to the sphere takes 1d4+5 dmg
- Sustain minor
- Move action: move sphere 6 squares
- Standard action: attack with sphere
*Sleep (standard; daily):*
- +5 vs Will, Slowed [save ends] (arcane, implement, sleep)
- If the first save is failed, target becomes unconcious [save ends]
- miss: target is slowed [save ends]

Feats:
Linguist [1st]
Linguist [Human]

Skills:
Passive Insight 11
Passive Perception 11
Arcana +10
Dungeoneering +6
History +10
Nature +6
Religion +10

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Dwarven
Elven
Giant
Goblin
Primordial
Supernal

Race and Class Features:
Bonus At-Will Power
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill
Human Defense Bonuses
Arcane Implement Mastery (Staff of Defense)
Cantrips (ghost sound, light, mage hand, prestidigitation)
Spellbook

Spells:
At Will: Magic Missle, Ray of Frost, Thunderwave
Encounter: Ray of Enfeeblement
Daily: Sleep* OR Flaming Sphere
_*currently prepared_

Equipment: Plate Armor (50gp), Light Shield (5gp), Longsword (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp), Holy Symbol (10gp), 50sp.
[Sblock=Background
Fresh from six years at Arcanum College (Go Wolverines!), Ellis has just graduated with his Master of Magic (M.M.) degree.  While in college Ellis was consistently top of his class, and also involved in a number of extra-curricular activites.  Secretary of the Youth Adventurer's Guild; Drum Major in the marching band; President, founder and sole member of the Merlin Appreciation Society; and treasurer of the glee club.  Extreme devotion to his school?  Or just an inability to ever say "no"?

Sadly, in the six years that Ellis has been strenuously avoiding the real world, the economy has tanked.  Jobs are few and far between, and tuition loans are looming ominously on the horizon.  He was on the brink of an act of desparation (moving back in with his parents) when he saw the ad placed in the local paper.

*** WIZARD SOUGHT TO JOIN GROUP OF INTREPID ADVENTURERS ***
We are a group of heroes seeking someone to lend their arcane might to our efforts.  Come, join us on the path of rightousness!  
Apply to Sir Voluminous Enormous, Number 5 Grove Street.

Also sought: one hireling for armor polishing, equipment carrying, cooking and other assorted duties.  
Mechanically inclined, a plus.​
He wasted no time in applying for the position.  But due to a terrible mix-up, he seems to have gotten the wrong job.  He keeps trying to explain the error, but nobody seems to pay any attention.  Normally he'd simply give up on them. . . but money's tight.  And it IS a steady pay-check.  And really, they have to notice sooner or later, right?  . . . Right?  


[sblock=Ellis's deepest darkest secret.  On no account should any of you read this.][sblock=No, really.  I'm serious, this is personal stuff.][sblock=c'mon guys, knock it off!][sblock=I hate you.]Ellis is still a virgin.  Chicks dig adventurers, right?[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]






[/sblock]
[sblock=Ginnel]Korz Cragstone
Male Dwarf Inquisitor (warlord)
Level 1, Unaligned

Str: 18 +4
Con: 13 +1
Dex: 8 -1
Int: 10 0
Wis: 12 +1
Cha: 14 +2

AC: 18 (17 without light shield)
Fort: 15
Ref: 11 (10 without light shield)
Will: 13
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 25 Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 6 Per Day: 8

Basic Attack:
Warhammer: +6, 1d10+4

Attacks:
*Furious Smash* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs Fort, 4 damage and a chosen ally adjacent to you or the target gets +2 _*power*_ (= cha bonus) to attack roll and damage Vs target till the end of that characters next turn
*Wolf pack tactics* (standard; at-will):
chosen ally adjacent to you or target may shift 1 square as a free action then
- +6 vs AC, 1d10+4
*Hammer and Anvil* (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs Ref, 1d10+4
*Bastion of Defence* (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3D10+4 & allies within 5 squares of you gain +1 _*power*_ bonus to all defences until end of the encounter
Effect: allies within 5 squares of you gain 7 temporary hit points (= 5 + cha bonus)
Feats: Armor Proficiency (Scale)

Skills:
Passive Insight 11
Passive Perception 11

(Trained)
Intimidate 7
Heal 6
History 5
Diplomacy 7

(Racial)
Dungeoneering 3
Endurance 3


Race and Class Features:
*Dwarven Reslience*:Use Second wind as a minor action
*Cast Iron Stomach:* +5 *racial *bonus to saving throws against poison.
*Encumbered Speed*: You move at normal speed even when it would normally be reduced by armor of heavy load.
*Stand Your Ground*: when you are forced to move move 1 less square. when going prone make immediate saving throw to avoid going prone.

*Combat Leader*: You and each ally within 10 squares gains a +2 *power* bonus to initiative
*Inspiring Presence*: when allies spend an action point they heal 2 hit points (1/2 level plus charisma mod)
*Inspriring Word: *(minor; 2xencounter):
- one ally in close burst 5. Effect target can spend a healing surge amd regain an additional 1d6 hit points

Exploits:
At Will: Furious Smash, Wolf Pack Tactics
Encounter: Hammer and Anvil
Daily: Bastion of Defence

Equipment: Scale Armor 45lb (45gp), Light Shield 6lb (5gp), Warhammer [1D10 versatile +2 proficiency] 5lb (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit 33lbs(15gp), Lantern 2lb (7gp), oil x10 [from errata]10lb (10sp) 20sp pocket change.
101lb of equipment total carrying capacity of 180lbs

1 pony Bar'ak (daisy) to carry misc replacement bits for clockwork armor.

[sblock=description]
A senile ancient dwarf with He has a black none moving glass eye occupying the right socket and a pale blue beady eye functioning eye in his left socket, a large nose pokes over a mass of white hair coming out of the lower part of his face that totally covers his mouth, braided in heavy metal clasps in several places. 
4ft 6 in height his relatively fragile body (for a dwarf) is encased in a whirring-ticking-clunking set of bronzey/brown coloured clockwork/mechanised armor that provides him with a physical drive to match his fervor. 
The left leg is replaced by a fully mechanical limb with ends in a flattend base with four metallic pads branching off for stability which themselves have a limited degree of movement.
[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Relique du Madde]
“Jasper Dream” aka Dietre Siegfried Kohler Feistivos III
Male Tiefling (Ranger) 
Level 1 Hippie (Good)

Str: 15 +2
Con: 12 +1
Dex: 15 +2
Int: 10 +0
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 13 +1

AC:  13
Fort: 13
Ref: 13
Will: 12 
Init: +2
Spd: 6

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 7 Per Day: 7

Basic Attacks:
Longsword (main): +6, 1d8+2 (1d8+3 when using two weapons)
Longsword (off hand): +6, 1d8+2

Attacks:
*Double the Pleasure* (standard; at-will):
- REQUIRED: Wielding 2 melee weapons or a ranged weapon.
- Strength vs AC (melee; main and off-hand) or Dexterity vs. AC (ranged)
- 2 attacks: 1[W] damage per attack.

*Hit and Run* (standard; at-will):
- Strength vs AC
- Hit: 1[W] + Strength mod damage
- Leaving first square adjacent to target doe not provoke OA

*Harshed Mellow* (minor; encounter):
- +1 to attack a target that hit JD 
- Successful attack deals extra damage equal to CHR Mod 

*Frenzied Love In *(standard; encounter):
-  REQUIRED: Wielding 2 melee weapons.
- Close burst 1, Strength vs AC
- Hit: 1[W] + STR mod damage

*Love Bite * (standard; daily):
- Strength vs. AC (melee) or Dexterity vs. AC.
- Hit: 2[W] + STR Mod or 2[w] + DEX mod damage. Slowed. 5 damage (ongoing) [save ends]
- Miss: ½ Damage. No ongoing damage. Slowed [until end of next turn]


Feats: 
Toughness, Two-weapon Fighting

Skills:
Passive Insight 10
Passive Perception 10 

(Trained)
Acrobatics +7
Athletics +7 
Healing +7 
Nature +7
Stealth +9
(Racial) 
Bluff +3

Languages:
Common, Elven

Race and Class Features:
*Bloodhunt: *+1 attack bloodied foes.
*Fire Resistance: *5 + (1/2 Level)
*Harshed Mellow (Infernal Wrath):* Enc. Power
*Hunter’s Quarry:* +1d6 extra damage to nearest enemy (minor action, once per round)
*Prime Shot:* +1 range attack if no allies closer to target then JD.
*Two-Blade Fighting Style:* Wield one-handed weapon as off-hand weapon


Exploits
At Will: Hit and Run, Double the Pleasure (Twin Strike) 
Encounter: Frenzied Love In (Dire Wolverine Strike)
Daily: Love Bite (Hunter’s Bear Trap)

Equipment: 
Adventure's Kit (15pg), Clothing (Free), Leather Armor (25gp), Longswordx2 (30gp), Lute (25gp), 5gp.

[sblock="Description"]
Height: 6'2"
weight: 160lb. 
Complexion: Pale
Eyes: Red
Hair: Dark Brown, long and matted.
Tail: Long slender.
Likes:  Peace, Love, Music, Nature.
Dislikes: Having his mellow harshed. "The Magistrate."
[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Reveille]Midnight Star
Female Eladrin Warlock (Star Pact)
Level 1, Unaligned

Str:  8 -1
Con: 14 +2
Dex: 14 +2
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 11 +0
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 13
Fort: 12
Ref: 14
Will: 15 (20/Charms)
Init: +6
Spd: 6

Hit Points: 26 Bloodied: 13
Healing Surge: 6 Per Day: 8

Basic Attacks:
Blast +3 vs. AC, 1d10+3, R:10
Longsword +2 vs. AC, 1d8-1

Feats:
Improved Initiative,

Skills:
Passive Insight: 15
Passive Perception: 10
Arcana 8
Endurance 7
Insight 5
Intimidate 8
Thievery 7

Race and Class Features:
Low-light Vision
Eladrin Education
Eladrin Weapon Proficiency
Eladrin Will
Fey Origin
Trance
Fey Step
Eldritch Blast
Star Pact/Fate of the Void
Prime Shot
Shadow Walk
Warlock's Curse

Spells:
Eldritch Blast (At Will)
Dire Radiance (At Will)
- +2 vs. Fort, 1d6+2 (radiant) (+1d6+2 if the target moves closer to you)
Dreadfull Word (Encounter)
- +3 vs. Will, 2d8+3 (psychic) & -4 to Will until the end of your next turn.
Dread Star (Daily)
- +3 vs. Will, 3d6+3 (radiant) & immobilized until the end of your next turn.
- Miss, -2 To Will (Save ends)

Equipment: Leather Armor (25), Longsword (15), Adventurer's Kit (15), 45gp.[/sblock]
[Sblock=Dog Moon]
Brigitte
Human Cleric
str 14
dex 8
con 11
int 10
wis 18
cha 15

HP: 23
Init +3
Speed: 5

Healing Surges: 7

	Base	Class	Race	Ability	Armor	Misc	Total
AC	10	0	0	0	6		16
Fort	10	0	1	2	0		13
Ref	10	0	1	0	0		11
Will	10	2	1	4	0		17

Skills:		Prof	Ability	Total
Diplomacy	5	2	7
History		5	0	5
Insight		5	4	9
Religion	5	0	5

Languages: Common, Dwarf

Powers:
Class Features: Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune, Channel Divinity: Turn Undead, Healing Word

1st Level At Will: Lance of Faith, Righteous Brand, Sacred Flame

1st Level Encounter: Divine Glow

1st Level Daily: Beacon of Hope

Feats: Improved Init, Weapon Proficiency [Throwing Hammer]

Attack: 
Throwing Hammer: +4 1d6+2  5/10


Equipment:
Chainmail [40gp]
Throwing Hammer [w/ holy symbol] x2 [10gp]
50gp spending money[/sblock]

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/242134-thhkots-ooc.html

*Map originally by Lord Tirian, with few modifications by me.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 2, 2008)

It was a dark and stormy night... Well not really. It is actually early evening and the sky is clear, but it could have been dark and stormy night.

It all starts in a Tavern, as these things usually do. *Gilded Copperpiece* is the name of the place, in the city of *Fallcrest*. A group of young heroes, with their elderly dwarven mentor and the squire of one of them meet to discuss about the most important situation. A promise of gold and fame. It seems that the busty and beautifull young wife of Fallcrest's most prestigious baker has asked for your help. How she came to choose your group is none of your business. Well at least that's what your virtuous and chaste dragonborn paladin tells you. She just happened to ask for his help while he was having some... er.. paying for some... er... buying some bread, yes.

Well anyways, it was not your business. The important thing is that the baker, *Johan Baker*, is missing. He was taking some pies to the Midsummer Feast in *Winterhaven* and was due back a week ago. It's not that the wife really misses the ugly bugger, but business is starting to go poorly because of the lack of his famous Blackberry Pies. So she promised to pay good if you can bring the cheating bastard back from whomever he's sleeping with in Winterhaven. Or at least bring his secret recipe for the Blackberry Pie. Actually, don't mind bringing the man unless you really have to, just get the recipe.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir Voluminous, Dragonborn Paladin of Kord, is sat at the table with an enormous tankard of ale in front of him. Occasionally he belches, and a small wave of hot air wafts across the table.

"My friends! My fellow, friendly, marvellous...friends!" he bellows. "We shall forge a new tale of gallantry and heroism! We shall make sure that our noble quest is undertaken in the most triumphant manner possible! A toast!"

He drains his tankard.

"Ah, drat it! I am out of ale! Squire, fetch more ale! Ale for all my companions! We must take a pledge to achieve our goals! Ale! ALE!"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 2, 2008)

In a comfy chair in the corner Korz Cragonstone reclines his considerable dwarven bulk a soft huming and whirring of coggs come from the ancient dwarfs armor and a cloud of smoke streams out of a gap that you can only assume to be his mouth between a mass of white hair that starts underneath his nose and progresses into a series of braids which at the moment are splayed all over his chest.

With his smoking pipe currently in his left hand Korz gesticulates while speaking in a cracked and ancient sounding heavy dwarven accent 
"Ah Toast, yes a round for me lass"
*looking in the direction of the berobed Eladrin*
"and don't forget the butter!!"

"Anyway pies pies pies *pauses in thought* Sounds like the work of.....Goblins!!! always after our pies, have I told you about the time I unearthed a conspiracy under the krak'o'dur mountains, there was a goblin raid withs it aim to.."


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 2, 2008)

Thorid sits in his chair, sipping slowly from his tankard, quietly muttering "What kind of ale is this? ...I've drunk orcish beer that tasted better! And now, there's even no pie."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 2, 2008)

"GOBLINS!?" shouts Sir Voluminous. "WHERE?"

Upon noticing that he's still in the pub (with no goblins), he targets the Dwarf with a fierce stare. "Korz! You speak of goblins where there are none! Bah! My blood was ready for battle for a moment there!"

"I once ate goblin pie, you know," he continued. "Tasted foul. Don't recommend it! Where's that ale?!"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 2, 2008)

Korz's glass eye continues staring straight forward while his beady pale blue one redirects its attention to Sir Voluminous "And you should ever be on guard for the machinations of Goblinoid and Orc kind! hmm hmmmm!" as he stabs his pipe in the air towards the dragonborn. 

"anyway where were we?" he quickly snaps

*looks around the room at the assortment of whippersnappers*

before yelling "And wheres my toast!!"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2008)

*Ellis Bertram (Human Wizard)*

Ellis is sitting daydreaming on a bench with his "companions" when Sir Voluminous's cry for a toast catches him off-guard.  Nearly knocked onto the floor by the wide swept arm and mug, the human wizard struggles to his feet to avoid any more outbursts.

He tries reasoning with the Paladin one more time.

*"You know they have barmaids for this kind of thing, and I'm not your squire. . . I'm a wizard"*

But predictably, his protestations are lost in the uproar over the supposed goblins.  And now the damn clockwork dwarf wants a drink, too.  Come to think of it, Ellis decided that he could use a drink himself.  And maybe another chance to talk to the barmaid, she was really cute.  But his earlier attempts at flirtation hadn't gone so well. . . she was probably just busy at that moment.

*SIGH*

*"Okay, one round of drinks for the good knight and his friends.  I'll be right back"*

So saying, Ellis wandered off in search of alcohol.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 2, 2008)

As he sees Ellis wandering off, Thorid looks up with raised brow.

"Lad, get me something _stronger_. The good stuff, y'know."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

Brigitte slams down her mug of ale after finishing it.  "Whew, that's good stuff."

She turns to look at all the others.  "And what's all this nonsense about Goblins and pie?  It's Gnolls and pie, I tell you.  The famous incident with the fighter against the Gnoll who took his pie.  Can't you guys get it right?  For the love of Moradin..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

A few hours prior to his meeting Jasper was sitting on a large stone outside of the village playing his lute, with his two swords and his backpack was sitting next to him.   After what seemed like hours of playing his instrument, a volumous shadow came trodding up to him.  The stranger, a dragonborn, asked Jasper if he would like to join his party, and not wanting to refuse a free party, Jasper said yes.


Jasper looked up from the corner of the table where he sat playing his lute. "You are all wrong." He smiled, "The goblins were like, 'Hey Baker, you make good pies, we like pies. Come over to our place and we'll party.'  Then, Baker said, 'No man, I can't! My family needs me, they'll starve without me.'  Then the goblins said, 'Dude, we saw your wife, and she's not hot and your kids are dumb.  Come on man, we have hot chicks.' Then Baker said, 'Dude, 'I'm all there man, let's party.' I bet you that's what he's doing now, partying."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

Brigitte laughs at the foolish guy with a lute.  "You must be new to this life," she tells him.  "Goblins aren't that intelligent and their women are even uglier than that guy over there."  She points to an ugly, misfigured guy sitting sadly in the corner.  "It was Gnolls.  Gnolls, now, THEY are clever enough to get the piemaker.  They probably just bonked him on the head and brought him with them."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

Jasper smiled confidently, "I'm experienced enough to know the difference between what goblins and gnolls would eat.  Gnolls love meat pie and goblins love blueberry pie.  Therefore, it was a goblin and not a gnoll which was responsible."  He then leaned forward, "I also am experienced enough to know that love has no bounds when ale is involved. "


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

Brigitte laughs.  "I don't think you can get me THAT drunk," she says with a wink.

"And by the way, if your hypothesis is correct, then it's neither a Goblin nor a Gnoll, since I believe the baker made BLACKBERRY pie and not blueberry or meat pie.  I think you need to keep your pies, and your monsters, straight.  Now where's that round of drinks?" she demands of no one in particular as she glances around for another mug of ale, preferably one that hasn't been drunk out of yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

"Blackberries?  Are you sure?  The only thing his wife had at the shop this morning was a stale blueberry pie, so I assumed that's what she ment when she said blackberry."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

"That's probably because the baker wasn't there to make his famous blackberry pie," Brigitte says with a grin and a wink.

"Alright, that's it.  In the morning, we're going after this pie maker.  You know why?  It's making me hungry.  For the pie!" she cries as she downs another mug of ale.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 3, 2008)

"PIE!" says Sir Voluminous. "What an excellent idea! Shame the pie makers gone, really, I could just do with one."

Seeing that Ellis is at the bar, he grins, exposing rows of sharp teeth. "Has to be a *meat* pie, though. Fruit...just doesn't cut it for me, you know. Ahahahahah!"

When a Dragonborn laughs (especially a large Dragonborn like this one!), everyone can hear. Heads turn all over the Inn at the sight of the Knight tilting his head back and chortling hugely.

Recovering, he says "Now then. The toast. If we're to quest together, we'll need a name. I believe in democracy, much to my parents dismay, and so I would like to take suggestions as to our name. Remember, this name will go down in history as our deeds become more widespread, so think carefully."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

Jasper glanced up at the dragonborn. "How about the Baker's Seven."


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 3, 2008)

"hmm no idea who this Bake guy is but Bake's Seven sounds good to me" Korz announces as he raises a tankard *whirwhirwhir tick-tick clunk*

"beer wheres my beer lass!"

after a moments thought

"and my toast!" he bellows before adding "don't forget the butter"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2008)

A voluptous dark skinned high elf strolls in to Gilded Copperpiece. She walks over to the far corner, opposite the bar, her back hugging the wo walls behind it. She eyes the room and soaks in the sight of all the people.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

Brigitte shakes her head.  "No, I think this should be a Theocracy, not a Democracy.  Therefore, since I'm the closest one to the Deities, I should be the group's leader.  And as the group's leader, I say we should be Moradin's Hammer, because he's really the only Deity worth following."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2008)

After a few moments Ellis returns to the table, bearing a number of tankards of ale. . . and a bright red hand print on his face.  He plops the tankards down in the middle of the table, damned if he was going to pass them out.  Fishing in his pocket for a moment he also comes up with a small bottle that he hands to Thorid.  He's not quite sure what it is. . . possibly the silver polish from the smell.

*"Here's your 'good stuff'."*

Muttering to himself he makes his way back around the table to his seat, clutching his own tankard.  When the elf woman enters the bar, his eyes follow her curves as he slams his shins into a bench as hard as he can, spilling half his ale over himself.

Spluttering, swearing and limping, he retakes his seat.  Glancing around the table he makes a big show of waving his hands around as he casts prestidigitaion to clean off his tunic.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 3, 2008)

Thorid takes the small bottle from Ellis, with a big, smug grin on his bearded face and says, "Thanks, lad, now this is a real drink!"

He just opened the bottle when he heard Brigitte's opinion and throws in: "'Moradin's Hammer'? Sounds good enough. But you as leader? Pah. Every real dwarf would know that Moradin favours the eldest and wisest, and ord Cragstone is far more experienced than you, lass!"

This said, Thorid leans back into his seat and starts sipping the 'good stuff'.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

"Ha!  I may not look like it, but I've been around hundreds of years as the Supreme Religious Emissary until someone decided to stop that from occurring and took away all my power.  I think it might have been one of those filthy Demon Lords.  Or Kord.  I think he was scared of me for some reason.  Wuss.  Anyway... Moradin's Hammer, I think I was saying?"

Brigitte grins and clearly, from her expression and manner of speaking, she believes exactly what she says.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 3, 2008)

"Well, in that case, what about trying out the 'good stuff' first, lass?", and so Thorid offers Brigitte the small bottle with a devious grin.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 3, 2008)

"Moradins Hammer! Moradins Hammer!! if I didn't know better lass you ain't been listenin to a word I've said, ever." Several jabs forward of his tankard illustrates his feelings
"Moradin's Hammer a name fit for a Dwarven Unit of the finest soldiers in the known world, and you want to name this sorry bunch after them"
Pointing and exclamation from his pipe and tankard ensues.

After Ellis drops the tankards on the table

"what yer sayin now lass I'm not deaf you know!" says Korz as his one good eye looks in Ellis' general direction 
"you don't have to mime it to me like some kind of deaf ol coot"
Korz takes a swig from the tankard and quickly adds
"and where's my toast?"

Korz doesn't seem to here Brigitte's speech about her old job as a divine emissary and concentrates on pulling his glass eye out and polishing it a bit instead tutting about its condition, before popping it back in.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2008)

Ellis rolls his eyes at Brigitte's claims.  How did he allow himself to fall into this crowd again?

*"Funny that your name never turned up in any of my history courses.  Or that you're not mentioned in any book I've ever read. . . in eight different languages.  Perhaps it wasn't Kord.  Maybe it was Ioun who then used her powers to strike your very name from every written record!"*

Sarcasm may be useless.  But at least it made him feel better.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

Brigitte scowls at the name Ioun.  "She would do that too, I know.  She should be the Goddess of Vengeance.  You pronounce her name just a little bit wrong and you'll lucky to even remember your own name after she's done with you."  The tall woman shudders at the thought.

Turning to the old codger, she says in her sweetest voice, "I'm sorry, did you say something?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2008)

"We shouldn't name ourselves off a vengeful violent god!  We are not on a crusade, we are on on a mission of peace and love!  Are we not trying to find the Baker and Return his Sweet Pies to the city or are we to find him and crush then drink from his skull?" He stands and walks around the room, "Besides, I would like to think that free ourselves of a name that implies devote exclusive religious patronage then we could taste all that the word offers..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 4, 2008)

The elf walks over to the table where the other PCs are at. She grabs a chair and turns it backwards, so the back is facing towards the table. She then sits in it. "I may dread peace and love, but I am needing of coin, perhaps I can be of assistance on your quest."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 4, 2008)

He looks the elf over, "Then what is it that motivates your actions, cruelty and destruction?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 4, 2008)

"My motivations are greed and personal power. I may care not about the masses, but yet they exist. They do serve some purpose, if not for my entertainment then for some divine being's plaything," The elf replies as she sizes up the Tielfing. "You're kind of cute," she adds as she grins mischievously at him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 4, 2008)

"Your motivations are not unlike most adventurers in this land, which sadly is a fault if the times we live in, so I will not hold your motivations against you."

With a gental motion, Jasper placed his lute onto the table then continued. "I will be honest, though I am by my ideals, of love an peace, I am not afraid of weilding my blade in times of need (for I realize that the fastest way to win the affections of a maiden is often to denfend her honor)."  He then gave a sly smile to both of the women at the table, "Luckily, the gods did seem gracious enough  to place me in the the company of two of the finest ladies this continent has to offer." 

 OoC: I think Jasper found his voice!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 4, 2008)

Thorid looks at the elf and the tiefling, saying "Mates, don't blather, do something. Or shut up and drink your ale already!"

He shakes his head and mutters, "Always this fancy talking instead of doing something useful."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2008)

Midnight unsheathes the dagger on the inside cuff of her right gauntlet and plunges it into the table. She then lookes over at Thorid and glares at him. After a minute she takes the dagger out of the tables and carves  a rune into the palm of her left hand, chanting in celestial. After a minute her hand stops bleeding. "Ale clouds the mind, I prefer to remain clear headed."

OOC: 1 hp of damage taken for carving into her hand with her blade.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 5, 2008)

Thorid looks at Midnight, raises an eyebrow and says: "Your head may get cloudy from ale, lass."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to drink. I stopped, because no matter the beverage I always end up smashed. I just can't hold any liqour.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 5, 2008)

Jasper chuckled to himself as he leaned against a support beam. _ I definately need to take a note of that; who knows when piece of knowledge may come handy._ 

He took a sip from his drink then gazed towards the hearth, "Does anyone know how long the trip back from Winterhaven usually take or at least if theres any other places the Baker could have traveled towards?"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2008)

Eliis sulks quietly in his corner of the table, as he ogles Midnight and mutters to himself.

*"Sheesh, random woman sits down at the bar, and nobody mistakes HER for the hired help.  Fully trained wizard here.  Hello?"*

*SIGH*

*"At least we've gotten of the idea of calling ourself Moradin's Hammer."*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 6, 2008)

*"Right!"* bellow Sir Voluminous, as he picks up his tankard. *"A toast!"*

He ponders for a moment, lost in thought.

*"A pledge! Speak after me, if you will. I pledge, in the company of my fellows, to search for the Baker, retrieve his pie, and defeat evil wherever I find it! In the name of..."* He is about to say, 'Kord', but catches himself at the last minute. *"In the name of my deity of choice!"*

He chugs back the ale in one and slams the tankard down on the table.

*"Now we've had the beer, who's up for a brawl?"*


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 6, 2008)

"Aha see lass even our hired help has more of an idea than you and she's just here to do the dishes"
says Korz between a lot of pipe stabbing and tankard waving. 

Korz nods in ascent to Sir Voluminous' speech and even mumbles a few words to the toast

"So Bake's Seven it is, but you got it right before lad" he points to Thorid "the oldest and the wisest should be the leader" Korz nods satisfied

"Well a brawl is one way Sir Voluminous but there is another way to make sure your all up to the task, You there lass pretend to be a goblin with a pie" points over at Ellis

"What would each of you do? You first" He points at a random member.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Waving his tankard around Sir Voluminous "accidentally" hits a passing North-Lander with it, spilling at least half the content on his chest. The bearded blond, matching the size of Sir Voluminous himself, doesn't take this lightly and with a fist the size of a ham he slaps the tankard back, spilling the rest of the content on the Dragonborn Paladin. An expecting silence falls to the tavern as all patrons turn to see the Dragonborn's reaction.

(Hey, ofcourse it had to be 7 foot North-Lander, with at least 300% excess of musclemass. It's no point in hitting a halfling with a tankard afterall. Not that there wasn't a target. Right next to the giant of a man stands a halfling with the sort of a smile you'd expect from a kobold about to build the most elaborate trap ever designed to maim and create suffering...)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 6, 2008)

(OOC - I was just about to respond to the Goblin with a pie post when I saw this! Lucky)

Sir Voluminous slowly turns around, and in the deathly silence you can hear his armour creaking as he flexes his muscles. You can also hear him breathing deeply.

*"I say, old boy,"* he states, calmly. *"You appear to have spilled my pint."* He spreads his arms wide, shouting. *"And at such a handy point in the evening! HAVE AT THEE!"*

He charges forwards and attempts to knock the Northlander into a nearby table - preferably one that's full of other drinkers!

(OOC - this is a Bull Rush, if that's OK, looking to cause as much collateral damage as possible!)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 6, 2008)

*"Oh no, not again."*

Ellis whimpers quietly as Sir Voluminous throws his drink in the face of the biggest, meanest NPC in the bar.  He tries to make himself look small and unimposing, but when the Paladin launches himself at his foe, the bench they were sharing gets knocked away, thrusting Ellis to his feet.

The commotion knocks over his carefully balanced staff, which had been leaning against the table.  Flailing wildly for it, he manages to catch it before it clatters to the ground.

Grinning broadly at his own success, Ellis spins around to determine the fate of his erstwhile employer. . . but in his hurry, he doesn't pay too much attention to where he's holding his staff.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +0 against the ugly guy sitting behind him.[/sblock]


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 6, 2008)

*whirr click whirr click* *Thud* a falling bench is idly kicked out of the way by Korz's artificial leg

"Well what ye waiting for lad? up and at 'em!" He exclaims in Thorid's direction as he takes another swig of his beer from his comfortable armchair

[sblock=OCC LT may want to look]
OOC that was Wolf Pack tactics enabling thorid to shift as a free action if he wants to, regarding the power I can't see any reason why he can't use it for just the shift effect as its not dependent on a sucessful hit? 

also +2 initiative to all allies within 10 squares which I assume is you lot  in case it matters[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 6, 2008)

Jasper stood up, drunk from his mug and then pulled out his sword using his right hand while holding his mug in his left. "Do not worry fine maiden,  I will not let those brigands defile your beauteous form, especially that short lecherous lout!!"


[sblock=ooc]
*Minor:* Hunter's Quarry ----> Marking the Halfling.
*Move: *Moving between nearest/prettiest woman and Halfling.

Delaying "Standard" action until I see what the Halfling does.

Jasper is wielding his mug of ale as an improvised off hand weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Midnight jumps up on the table and sreams, "ENOUGH! Feel the power that seethes beneath my skin, Northlander.". 

[sblock=OOC]Not sure about the porcess of combat in 4E.

Northlander marked. Midnight uses Eldritch Blast abainst the Northlander at her earliest convenience.

GM to determine if she hits and total damage.[/sblock]


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 6, 2008)

Hearing Korz, Thorid jumps towards the northlander, holding his ale bottle in his fist.

With a smirk, Thorid exclaims: "I'm at it! Let's see how much fixing this tavern needs afterwards!"

[sblock=OOC]Using the free action shift towards the northlander (as soon as possible). Using the ale bottle as improvised melee weapon. Delaying my round until the northlander has acted.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 7, 2008)

Brigitte frowns at the disturbance to her drinking.  "This is why men shouldn't drink alcohol," she mutters to herself.  "They drink and feel like fighting.  Stupid masculinity.  Do wenches still serve drinks in the midst of barfights?" she wonders idly to herself as she turns her empty mug upside down and watches the single remaining drop of ale slide down the inside to finally drop to the tip of her tongue.

She grabs a throwing hammer and hefts it upon her shoulder as she stand back.  Despite her words, she will ready an action to throw her hammer at any opponent who moves to threaten her or if one of her allies becomes bloodied.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 7, 2008)

The Dragonborn jumps at the northlander smashing him on the table of his friends, knocking down all the ale. This results in all the northlanders getting up and picking fight with whoever is closest.

Ellis turns around and accidentally bumps the ugly guy behind him who knocks down a candle with his beer as a result. The candle tips on his dwarven friend and sets his beard on fire. The dwarf, in panic tries to put the fire out with any liquid. Unfortunatily the closest thing catching his eye is a bottle of "the good stuff", which makes a nice "Whoom" sound as he pours it on his beard. The living torch flails around and crashes through the window, setting fire to some furniture on his way. The last you see of him is him running down the street towards the river.

Jasper puts himself between Midnight and the "dangerous" halfling, and for that he gets a little knuckle to his groin. The halfling slaps his trouser suspenders with his thumbs and moves slightly, jumping on his feet, fist up and waving. "Ye want a piece of this, huh, huh. Yeah, ye want some dancing?" Jasper tries to smash his tankard on the halfling but he swiftly ducks the blow.

Some smoke seems to rise from the pile of Dragonborn/Northlander as midnight hurls a ball of sizling energy down there.

Thorid, rumbling down towards the table of the northlanders raises one's attention and gets a fist to his face. It's like being hit by a falling anvil.

Brigitte, moving down the bar to get some more ale, accidentally (there seems to be a lot of accidents today) knocks down one human as she flung the hammer on her shoulder. But once she gets to the bar, she manages to convince the girl to pour her another ale.

[sblock=OOC]Ellis' attack was a natural 1, which as you see, yielded some unexpected results. I don't bother counting HP's right now, since this isn't a real fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Swiftly turning her attention to the halfling, Midnight marks it and blasts it with a ball of eldritch energy.

[sblock=OOC]GM to determine if she hits and total damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2008)

Jasper gasped as he tried to steady himself using his sword. "You dirty little confused snotling, you tried to fondle my cod!" He his eyes began to flare red with infernal power. "Even worse, you insulted me, caused me to spill my drink and may have ruined or seriously hindered my plans of sexual conquest!  For that, I will hurt you."

Jasper charges forward as he tries to punt the halfling.

[sblock]
Harshed my Mellow + Attack ===> +3 to Hit the halfling. +1d6 +1 damage (due to hunter's quarry and Harshed Mellow powers). 

If Korz's action occurs before Jaspers then:
+5 to Attack and +1d6 +5 Damage  (total)


[/sblock]


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 7, 2008)

Korz rises from his chair and ambles towards the bar "casually" knocking into the overly cocky halfing as he goes past "mind where your going lad you nearly knocked an ole dwarf over" 
To the keen, casual or even ignorant observer it is obvious that if anything, this was the other way round.

[sblock]Korz moves up to the halfing and attempts to use furious smash (+4 versus fort as he isn't using his hammer) on him to give the hippy (Jasper) a +2 power bonus and attack till the end of his next turn and causing 4 points of damage as long as the attack hits[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 7, 2008)

Sir Voluminous is having a merry time wrestling Northlanders in the wreckage of the table.

"Have at thee! Ha ha!" Grabbing the nearest one more firmly, he looks him in the eye and says "In the name of Kord, I challenge you to a head-butting contest!" before smacking him in the head with a _Holy Headbutt_.

OOC - Using Divine Challenge on him first, before following up with a Holy Strike, granting me +2 damage if I hit.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 7, 2008)

Thorid has a confused look on his face after the last hit, but pulls himself together and while the northlander is distracted by Sir Voluminous, Thorid steps past the northlander and tries to whack him with his bottle, shouting: "Here's some ale for you!"
[sblock=OOC]Thorid moves into flanking position, provoking OAs, if a simple shift isn't sufficient; if an OA was made and hits Thorid, he uses his Second Wind as a minor action. Then he just whacks the northlander with the bottle.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 7, 2008)

Ellis feels his staff bump something behind him, and he turns (more carefully) to apologize. . . then watches in stunned awe as the scene unfolds before him.  He temporarily forgets the drama behind him, as he watches the conflagrated dwarf flee.

*"Oh dear."*

He mumbles a few words, points and a blast of cold wind sweeps in through the broken window as he tries to extinguish the burning furniture.

[sblock=ooc]Ray of Frost, +5 attack[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 8, 2008)

Brigitte thanks the serving girl and accepts her drink happily.  "Men," she mutters, "They can usually hold their ale better than us women, but for some reason, they tend to get rowdy - too rowdy.  This is why I never went into the family business of owning the bar.  Too many fights, too much broken furniture.  There's no honor in a drunken fist fight.  There's no reason to fight, nothing to protect, just a wild melee."

Still, she isn't going to leave herself too open for the attack.  She readies the same action as before while she takes a drink of her fresh ale.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 9, 2008)

"Yeah, tell me about it." Says another woman leaning to the bar to Brigitte. Quite muscled, tall human, with short cropped hair wearing chainmail and drinking wine. Possibly member of the townguard as she has the symbol of Fallcrest on the pommel of the sword on her hip. "It's like they'd have two sets of brains. Other on their arms, the other... Well at least not in their head." She laughs a bit as she casually knocks out a guy stumbling too close with her gauntleted fist. Brigitte too has to swing her hammer a bit to drive some guys a little further away.

The pile of men keeps growing on Sir Voluminous as all the northlanders join the fray, with everyone else coming to aid either side.

The halfling seems to be in a bit of a tight place, getting pushed around by the big folk and blasted with magic. It's not long after he's knocked out by a well placed fist of Jasper.

Ellis manages to put out the fire he indirectly started, but doing so he also freezes the mug of ale one of the patrons is holding. With angry glare the man rumbles over to him. "You little prankster, you think that was funny? See what you like of this then." He claims as he brings the frozen mug down on Ellis. Luckily he is so badly drunk that he can't choose right which of the wizards he sees to smack and the mug comes down almost two feet off.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 9, 2008)

With a sly grin on his face, Jasper steps over the halfling as he weaves through the brawl and gently places his hand on the small of the serving girl's back.  "Follow me if you want to get through this quagmire unscathed."  He grabs two stale pieces of bead from a nearby table then charges the nearest individual, swinging the bread pieces wildly.

[sblock=ooc]
Double the Pleasure (Twin Strike).  +2 / +2 to attack (main/offhand).  If still affected by Furious Smash then +4/+4
[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 9, 2008)

Sir Voluminous carries on head-butting anyone he can find. Anyone who can make a good Perception check can hear "Bonk! Bonk! Bonk!" coming from the big pile of bodies as he connects. 

(OOC - going for comedy, here, more than accuracy in game mechanics...)


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 9, 2008)

*Korz plonks his tankard over on the bar and wanders off towards the brawl *clunk whirr clunk whirr* standing beside it*
"Whatcha doin' Sir knight it seems you are fightin' with all the gusto of a 3 day ol mewling babe, I thought Kord's chosen had a bit more backbone"

[sblock=OOC]
Minor action for inspiring word for an option to spend a healing surge and gain that value + 1D6 hp's back also an assist for his next brawling/attack roll as Korz antagonises Sir Voluminous into greater feats of brawling[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 9, 2008)

Ginnel said:


> *Korz plonks his tankard over on the bar and wanders off towards the brawl *clunk whirr clunk whirr* standing beside it*
> "Whatcha doin' Sir knight it seems you are fightin' with all the gusto of a 3 day ol mewling babe, I thought Kord's chosen had a bit more backbone"
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Minor action for inspiring word for an option to spend a healing surge and gain that value + 1D6 hp's back also an assist for his next brawling/attack roll as Korz antagonises Sir Voluminous into greater feats of brawling[/sblock]




Sir Voluminous takes a moment out to reply. "Bah! I shall soon have him down, never fear! Take this, you regurgitated pile of rancid behemoth droppings!"

Bash, bash, bash, etc...


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 9, 2008)

"What's worse," Brigitte continues conversationally to the woman next to her, "Is when Halflings join the fight.  Did he seriously think he could do anything in this fight?  Looks like he should stay out of fights unless he finds an opponent whose waist isn't higher than the top of his head."

She watches for a few moments longer.  "Call my name if you guys need any help!" she says to her newly-found companions.  "Jokes on them," she tells the guardswoman, "Since I never actually introduced myself to them.

"Do you really want to go back to your friends saying you got beat up by a woman?" she asks the next man who moves threateningly to her.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 10, 2008)

Thorid, now in the middle of the growng pile decides he had enough. He tries to deliver a last whack on a random brawler then tries to get away, exclaiming: "Enough, I need some more ale!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 10, 2008)

Midnight jumps down from the table steals a look at Brigitte and winks at her. She targets the nearest enemy and marks irt with her curse followed by an eldritch blast.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 10, 2008)

Ellis tries to back away from the angry ruffian, trying to stammer an apology, but he finds himself backed against the table.  He squeaks in panic as the maniac tries to attack him with the ale mug.  The blow goes wide, but the violence leaves him trembling.  He stands frozen for a moment, knees knocking, staff clutched in white-knuckled hands, muttering to himself for a moment or two before something snaps inside him.

*"J. .just. . . just. . . j. . .just. . .

...

BACK OFF! "*

[Sblock=ooc]Thunderwave  . . . oh wait.  Did you say you DIDN'T want us to destroy the tavern?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

And thus the fight is done. The crack of thunderous voice as the floor raises up in the middle of room, along with all the furniture in 15 feet diameter fly upwards and crash back down shocks everyone so that the brawl just gets forgotten. Every single person within the area gets flown backwards and smash to eachoter. After the initial shock the people start scampering back up and you can notice that in the middle of the chaos stands Ellis, looking a bit confused, but unharmed by whatever it was that thrashed the place.

The northlander, still being held by the collar by Sir Voluminous, looks at the torn floor. "Now what was that?!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> And thus the fight is done. The crack of thunderous voice as the floor raises up in the middle of room, along with all the furniture in 15 feet diameter fly upwards and crash back down shocks everyone so that the brawl just gets forgotten. Every single person within the area gets flown backwards and smash to eachoter. After the initial shock the people start scampering back up and you can notice that in the middle of the chaos stands Ellis, looking a bit confused, but unharmed by whatever it was that thrashed the place.
> 
> The northlander, still being held by the collar by Sir Voluminous, looks at the torn floor. "Now what was that?!"




Sir Voluminous thinks about the question.

"No idea! But I tell you what, as you're still capable of asking questions, I'll have to declare our contest a draw! Ah, next drink's on me!"

That said, he sits the northlander down and engages him in wild tales of increasing exaggeration until one or the other of them passes out.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 13, 2008)

"Twas more likely one of tho' new fangled Marsh Gas Lamps can't trust them y' know and it'd explain that fire as well" He nods with sagely wisdom as a few of the locals mutter agreements with this explanation amongst themselves.

"Anyway enough distractions where were we I believe it was somethin' about Goblins and a pie" Korz says as he picks up his comfy chair and eases himself into it as it creaks suspiciously
"and who are you?" he says as he eyes some unfamiliar faces in the ruins of the Tavern


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 13, 2008)

Jasper gives a seductive wink to the servergirl who was thrown onto him. "Feistiness is a well admired trait...."    He then glances towards Korz, "Were you talking to me or to everyone?"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 13, 2008)

"You'll do fer starters" nods Korz

[sblock=OOC]
No idea who wanted to have met already but pretty sure Ellis, Sir Voluminous, Thorid and Korz are all at least aquaintences already so this questioning is to anyone who Korz hasn't seen before of course we could have all already met 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2008)

Brigitte nods to the guardswoman after the brawl is over and rejoins the group.  "I believe it was Yakfolk, actually.  Goblins like Blueberry Pie and this chef was a master of Blackberry Pie.  Thus, it cannot be Goblins."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2008)

Ellis coughs slightly, and sheepishly looks around the room.  But nobody seems to be paying much attention.  The only guy who really knew what was going on was sleeping in a pile of splinters, so. . .

Blushing slightly, he returns to the bench and takes his seat, propping his staff up again and tucking his robes in around his legs.

*"Are you sure you're not talking about the famous Orc and Pie?  It's a famous psychological typology experiment first conducted by Dr. Cook.  The Orc, The Pie, and The Room.  What will you do?  You must have read about it in all the trade journals.  Orcan Behavioralism Today?  Dungeon Philosophy?  I even wrote a paper on it my junior year.

'Killing Them and Taking Their Stuff: An Treatice on Fundamental Adventuring Dualism'

. . ."*

His voice trails off as he realizes that none of them have the slightest idea what he's talking about.  Heathens.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 13, 2008)

Jasper walked over and picked up his lute from the pile of unconscious drunkards before replying.  "My given name is Dietre Siegfried Kohler Feistivos III; however, I prefer the name Jasper Dreamer because it is less pretentious and it reminds women of the color of their blushing cheeks and the color of my hypnotic eyes."  He gave a wry smile to the women within the room before glancing towards Ellis and Bridgette. 

"I never had yak before, but I do hear that Orc and Half-orc women like to play rough.."


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 13, 2008)

"Hah! play!" he spits "rough! Hah! They'll meet their end on Moradins hammer incarnate!" Korz rants, waving his two handed hammer around easily in his one arm *clunk whir-whir-whir clunk*, his one good eye taking on a look of fervor. 


Korz shortly calms down, you can see his temper quickly ebbing away

"Hmm, well met Jasper" He extends a leather and metal bound hand in a firm handshake "keep your eye on the battle tho lad instead of the womenfolk"


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 13, 2008)

After recovering from the shock of the explosion, Thorid promptly turns to Ellis, demanding: "I spilled my drink. Get me another one, lad!"

Then he looks to Korz, checking if the dwarf's clockwork armour has taken any damage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Midnight collapses into the nearest chair. Ah, oh. I need a drink. She summons the serving wench. Ale, the strongest you've got. After the serving wench leaves she sighs. I don't care if it does go straight to my head and I end doing something stupid.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 14, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> After recovering from the shock of the explosion, Thorid promptly turns to Ellis, demanding: "I spilled my drink. Get me another one, lad!"
> 
> Then he looks to Korz, checking if the dwarf's clockwork armour has taken any damage.




"Aye, me too. More ale for all!"

He turns back to the rest of the group and plants his prodigous bulk back on the bench, which creaks alarmingly beneath him.

"Now then, back to the idea of our name. I have come up with an idea - it came to my notice when that sturdy lad hit me in the head the second time - and please listen closely."

"Once upon a time, I lived near a small town known as Hythe. It was a small farming village, populated by both humans and dragonborn. All lived together happily. Then, a seam of rich gold ore was discovered in the nearby hills. The town briefly prospered whilst the seam was worked - but when it was discovered to be a small seam it was quickly exhausted and everyone moved on. The town wasted away and now there is hardly anything less. In honor of this sad event, I would like to propose the following name in tribute: The Hythe, Mined, Adventuring Company."

He leans back and scans the faces of the rest of the group for their reaction.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

Midnights face puckers. A bit too wordy.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 14, 2008)

"Hmmm" Korz considers "Hmmm, Less pretentious than Moradin's 'ammer but more appropriate than 'ake's Seven a tale of woe and minin' of a town's misery because of a Goblin ploy" Korz nods satisfied from within his comfy chair
"And you, stop fussin' lad" he grumbles at Thorid


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2008)

And so the night fell upon Fallcrest. Sir Voluminous' drinking competition with the northlanders ended in narrow victory sometime in the wee hours. The dwarves and Ellis kept on discussing about the name of the company for sometime and finally came to decision to enforce the name as *"Order of the Pie"*. Midnight seemed mostly to pout and enjoy a drink sitting with them. Jasper disappeared some time later with the serving wench, only to return at dawn claiming to have recited poetry and playing lute.

The morning came... Well, the noon came, and the brave *Order of the Pie* set on to their journey northeast along the coast towards Winterhaven...

[sblock]Sorry, I went with a bit of railroading here [/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2008)

*OOC:* Midnight does not _pout_. She ruminates.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 14, 2008)

Brigitte awakens in a strange bed which is, she notices after a quick check, lacking in any other persons within the bed.  Is that a good thing or a bad thing?  She really has no idea at the moment.  She yawns as she climbs to her feet and stretches.  Morning already?  Nope, it's noon.  Well, too late to go adventuring today.  Guess it can be put off until tomorrow.

She starts to return to her bed, but then realizes that the others might not share her thoughts and there's nothing worse being left behind while everyone else goes and does 'heroic' deeds.  Because then they'd return with their stories and even if they're completely made up, they still wouldn't include her.  "Crap," she mutters to herself as she dresses and readies herself as best she can for the trip.

She walks down the stairs to the first floor and leaves the inn, looking for her companions who actually started without her!  Ooooh, she was furious.  But she wasn't going to let them bring her spirits down.  Spirits... did anyone bring some ale?  This was going to be a difficult, sober journey for her...  how far away was Winterhaven again?  It sounded far away... *sigh*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 14, 2008)

*I hate pie.  Give me a cake any day of the week!*

Ellis trudges along at the tail end of the group, slowly accumulating dust and complaining about his asthma.  His back is stiff from sitting on the uncomfortable tavern bench all night, his head is still reeling from catching a whiff of Voluminous's morning-after breath, and he's more than a little put out by how easily their new friend Jasper got into bed with the bar maid he'd spent half the day trying to seduce.

This famous blackberry pies better be worth all this effort.  It's not like it's a particularly noble endeavor.  Couldn't they slay a dragon?  Or rescue a princess?  A beautiful, voluptous, GRATEFUL princess?  Daydreaming to himself he continues off to his first adventure.  A true man, ready to begin his life as an adult, doing manly things.

*"Are we there yet?"*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 14, 2008)

_*Last Night.*_
Sometime during the middle of the party name discussion, Jasper got bored and began tuning his lute. Sensing he needed a drink the serving wench approached. "Would you like something to drink?"

"No drink can compare to your beauty." The serving wench blushed. "But if you insist, I would like two ales: I shall drink one, and you shall drink the otherf."  

"I'm not allowed to drink while I'm working."

"Do not worry, we will keep it a secret, your boss will never know."  The serving girl smiled then wandered to the bar and returned with the two drinks.

A few minutes later, the serving girl who was now quite tipsy from her repeated secret drinks leaned close to Jasper and smiled as she noticed his lute.  "Did they hire you to entertain them while they adventure?"

Jasper grinned. "No they didn't.  In fact, it is the opposite situation, they are actually my hirelings."  The girl's glazed eyes widened.  "I may be dressed in a common wardrobe, but I happen to be a descendant of the great King of Bael Turath, and I currently a member of the great order of Bardic Cavaliers charged with the....."

The wench interupted. "You're royalty?" Jasper nodded. "I never met royalty before. Wow.  So why are you here and not in your castle?"

"I grew bored of the courtly life and when I learned about the Baker's vanishing from the local lord regent's courier, I knew I had to act before his disappearance would cause a great darkness to spread throughout this land.  You see, the Baker's sweet pies actually are very important to the lord regent's ability to govern since they give him peace he desires during stressful times." A sly smile crossed Jasper's lips as he started to tune his lute. "As a protector of the ways of peace and love, it is my duty to ensure that this land doesn't fall into the grips of chaotic warfare which may erupt if the lord regent can not satisfy himself with his desired snack.  It is a grim task, but I must do it for the safety of our people. I plan on composing a great epic once our deed is accomplished, and soon your beauty as well as my company's achievements should be known and sung about across this great land, from sea to shinning sea..."

The serving wench blushed, "Can you sing me something right now, in private?"

Jasper smiled seductively and whispered his reply to the serving wench before leaving the tavern with her...

*   *   *   *​

Jasper lazily plucked on his lute as he traveled towards the rear of the group.  He imagined himself to actually be a member of a royal linage of a long forgotten kingdom like his mother always told him he was, and in turn, like he always claimed he was.  He heard many stories about Tieflings but no one ever knew the truth and deep down Jasper wished that the story he told was true since it sounded better then his just being the son of a random teifling adventurer who managed to seduce and impregnate the local half-elven forester.

JAsper glanced towards the horizon and frowned.  "So, whose idea was it to walk to Winterhaven?  Couldn't we just have rented a boat?"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 15, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Jasper glanced towards the horizon and frowned.  "So, whose idea was it to walk to Winterhaven?  Couldn't we just have rented a boat?"




"A good walk will do everyone good!" boomed Sir Voluminous, who despite drinking a vast amount of highly intoxicating beverages last night seems completely unaffected. "Builds stamina! Improves health! Makes you really appreciate the time you spend not walking!".


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 15, 2008)

Ever since the group had left fallcrest Korz has been positively not unhappy, as far as you can tell under the mass of white hair that covers his lower face.
A dour rythmic whistle comes forth from his lips, a tune you could imagine lots of short stocky people swinging their pickaxes to as he leads his pony Bar'ak.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasper tried to match the tune Korz whistled, but instead he managed not only to miss every note the dwarf whistled, but he also managed to play a repetitive series of B flats on each string he plucked.   

"Believe me, I do not have to walk to appriciate the time I spend not walking." Jasper smiled momentarily as he wached the Bridget and Midnight walk, "However, I do admit the view that nature decided to provide for me is worth the fatique I will feel this evening."


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 15, 2008)

"Dang Nabbit!" mutters Korz as he hears Bridgette's forceful tones in the background the whistling stops to be replaced by grumbling.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

"Boats are dangerous," Brigitte tells the others.  "Too many monsters in the sea.  If we can't handle it, we can't run, we can't escape.  We just die.  Here, if we're attacked and we can't handle the enemy, we can flee and hide.  There is no hiding on the open sea.  Even if we followed the shore, we'd still be vulnerable.  You ever drown to death?" she asks no one in particular.  "Not a pleasant way to die.  Give me a sword through the heart of drowning any time, if I had to choose my own demise, that is.

Besides, wood comes from trees and we all know trees are evil.  Even in death, they'll try to ruin you like creating holes in the boat by shifting ever so slightly. Never trust a tree."


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 15, 2008)

"Why so grim, why all that talk about _trees_? Let us sing something, lads, something cheery!"

This said, Thorid starts to hum and thinks about a text... and then intones:

"Gold, gold, gold, gold..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

As soon as the whistling stopped, Jasper decided to try doing scales, in B flat minor, making it obvious that he was either tone deaf, his lute was not properly tuned, or he was a sadistic bastard.

"I thought that clerics, warlocks, and wizards all had powers that allow them to walk on or breath water. If you guys did, I don't think we would have to worry about drowning unless we travel far from the wave break."  Jasper paused for a minute then continued. "Trees are not that evil, or at least the flesh eating ones aren't.."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Trees are nothing compared to the powers that reside elsewhere in cosmoverse. If you think that trres and water are bad adversaries, just wait till you come face to face with a demon lord.

Midnight faces Jasper. Walking builds up muscle strength in the legs. Which is good for running long distances when you face an adversary that is more powerful than you. She then winks at him and cocks a half smile.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

Jasper laughed. "It is true that I prefer not to battle unless it is needed, but I would never run from a fight (when there are women watching)."  He grinned.  "That is, unless retreating from the battle is the only way I could protect a damsel who fled.  After all, corpses can not comfort a distressed maiden, but the living can."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Unless that maiden is a vile necromancer....or a very powerful cleric.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 15, 2008)

"Touché."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2008)

Midnight gives Jasper's butt a little squeeze. You know, for a tiefling, you're alright.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 16, 2008)

"...gold, gold, gold, gold,
gold, gold, gold, gold..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2008)

_....dwarves...._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 16, 2008)

A grin and a playful flick of his tail is Jasper's responce to Midnight's grasp and her complement.  He then glances at Thorid.  "I do hope your mantra works to our advantage."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 16, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:


> "...gold, gold, gold, gold,
> gold, gold, gold, gold..."




Joining in, Sir Voluminous sings loudly and slightly out of tune:

"Gold, gold, gold, gold..."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 19, 2008)

After several hours of listerning to their chanting, Brigitte is about to explode in annoyance, but she uses the patience she learned as the Supreme Religious Emissary and proceeds to completely all songs from her hearing.

"As Supreme Religious Emissary, I was able to instantly go anywhere I wanted to.  So much easier than this walking," she muses to herself.  "We should be there already."

To the others she asks, "Did anyone happen to ask how long our journey to this other city is going to take, or are we just wandering done this road with the assumption that within several days were are going to arrive there?"


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 19, 2008)

"Hmmpf! Well unfortunately your stuck with this humble lot and we use our legs just like Moradin intended, we'll get there when we get there just need to keep pond over there to our right" he says pointing to the ocean "and keep on this main road"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 19, 2008)

Jasper glanced at Bridget with a smile. "I won't be surprised if takes us at least two days or three days to reach Winterhaven; but unfortunately, it's hard to tell how long it will take up to get there since that one map they had in the tavern's wall had no scale." He chuckled. "If we are lucky, we might encounter some travelers from Winterhaven, so you could ask them just in case."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2008)

The first day is setting down and as if to emphasis Jasper's words there does indeed seem to be a traveller coming along the road from Winterhaven. It is still too far to be sure but by size it looks like another Dragonborn... Or more Northlanders...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 20, 2008)

Sir Voluminous sings loudly and slightly out of tune:

"Gold, gold, gold, gold..."

He seems oblivious to the facts that a) no one else is still singing and b) he's been singing for many, many hours and c) people are starting to drift away from him.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 20, 2008)

and d) that someone is approaching our party.

Brigitte waits calmly with a hand on the handle of a throwing hammer and the other on a holy symbol that doesn't really appear to be of any Deity in the known world.  If there's going to be trouble, she's going to be ready.


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 20, 2008)

Korz carrys on walking down the road with the rest of the group leading his pony Bar'ak behind him, on the look out for anything Green and Goblinoid/Orcish about the oncoming traveller.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 20, 2008)

Jasper quickly glanced at his companions with a smile as he loosened his lute's straps before he began to play a melody* on his lute.  As he played the melody, Jasper kept a watchful eye knowing that as soon as trouble started he would be expected to fight.  


* Since the performance skill doesn't existed in 4e (yet), Jasper most likely is mutilating the songEcstasy of Gold and Il Triello.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 21, 2008)

Thorid walks along, looking out for any sudden appearances of trees. After a while, he gets tired of Jasper's dissonant melody and shouts: "Hey, enough horn boy. Y'know, that lute is made of _wood_? It's _evil_!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 21, 2008)

Jasper  smirked.  "Wood is never evil, how ever it can be awkward."  He winks at his female companions.  "If I were one of you dwarves, I'd prey to your stone loving gods that we will not have to enter a forest during our travels because I for one, will not be holding your hands to protect you from those trees you utterly despise and fear."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

Brigitte rolls her eyes to Jaspar's first comment and then responds to his second: "Why else are Dwarves capable of wielding axes?" she asks him.  "There's no use for them underground, unlike picks and hammers.  The axes are for the trees and if they're like the Dwarves I know, the trees had better fear them and not the other way around."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 21, 2008)

"I always thought that dwarves created axes because axes are better weapons to use against 20 foot tall giants then axes and picks."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

Brigitte shakes her head, cause she is, of course, the master of all things Dwarven.  Having numerous close conversations with Moradin certainly helps.  "That was not their original use.  Trees have been around for a lot longer than Giants.  Trees are one of the original pieces of fauna made during the creation of the world.  Giants are a freak accident created by Kord and came much later."


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 22, 2008)

*Korz rolls his eyes at Bridget's comment and tutts shaking his head a bit, as he watches the strangers approach*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 22, 2008)

"That doesn't explain the great dwarven fear of trees, since according to that logic dwarves should fear the very earth they dig through because rocks are older then the eldest tree in existance." He chuckled. "Or maybe, it is not the trees which scare dwarves.  Maybe dwarves are really afraid of the creatures who live in or on them, like birds and squirrels."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 22, 2008)

"We weren't discussing fear of trees, we were discussing the rationale behind the Dwarven usage of axes.  You said you thought Dwarves used axes because of Giants and I was correcting you.  I said nothing about Dwarves fearing trees because they were created before Giants as being the sole reason, thus your mention of Dwarves fearing the earth simply because it was created first is nonsense."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 22, 2008)

"You're making my head hurt and it's filling me with rage that is filling me with the desire to hurt people..."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Walkin onwards you notice that the person ahead isn't actually approaching you. He seems to be loitering at the spot, as if waiting something.

Korz has been keeping a carefull eye for anything green but it does look like this stranger isn't. He seems more like black & white than green...

The same can't be said about the bushes around the road though. They rustle on the wind menacingly towards the dwarves and Brigitte.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 22, 2008)

"I note that no-one has yet mentioned why Dragonborn like swords," says Sir Voluminous suddenly. "I'll let you figure it out for yourselves."

He takes a deep breath of the air and glances into the bushes around the group. Isolated people loitering on roads always make him suspicious.

[OOC - would like to make a perception check, please.]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 22, 2008)

_It looks like those plants are evil, or maybe...._  Jasper squinted his eyes as he locked his gaze on the stranger and pulled out both of his his swords. "Foul evil druid-like magic user that most likely isn't a druid nor a mage nor a cleric!  How dare you prove me wrong as I stand before a priestess that is extremely likely to get drunk due to her devotion to a Dwarven diety and be an object of my affections after a long night of personal failure?!?!  Prepare to meet the furry of my peaceful love seeking ways!" 



[OoC: Do we roll init on invisible castle or do you roll it for us?]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> [OOC - would like to make a perception check, please.]




Sir Voluminous notices a ladybug sitting on a leaf. It seems to be glaring at you menacingly as you pass by...



Relique du Madde said:


> [OoC: Do we roll init on invisible castle or do you roll it for us?]



However you wish. If you want to roll, please do. If not, I'll use my Black d20 of Doom when it becomes relevant. Init isn't relevant yet, you're still hundreds of feets away .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 22, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Sir Voluminous notices a ladybug sitting on a leaf. It seems to be glaring at you menacingly as you pass by...




"I'm watching you, bug. Stray not from the path of righteousness or thou shalt pay the penalty!"

He continues to stride forwards, closing the gap on the stranger.

[OOC - I'd much prefer you to do the dice rolling, if that's OK, for anything that I need to do.]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 23, 2008)

"Don't act like you can't hear me!  I know you magic user types have magically enhanced senses!"  Jasper charged forward only to to find himself stumbling to the ground after being knocked off balance by his loosely secured lute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Midnight rolls her eyes. Relax, guys, its just a bug. Its not like its sentient.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2008)

Brigitte sighs.  "Men," she mutters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Midnight nods in agreement to Brigittes' comment. At least they have one good use, assuming of course they are proficient with it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2008)

He frowns, "It's not my fault those dwarves paranoia is contagious.  Besides, as far as we know that bug could be an evil druid's minion considering that it alarmed even our paladin. "


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

I think the chances of that vermin being a minion to a druid is highly unlikely.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2008)

Especially since Druids don't even exist yet in 4e and Animal Companions don't come out until next month!

"Druids are evil propagandists for trees and tree-lovers.  They disgust me," Brigitte says, hopefully adding to the conversation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Midnight laughs. Hehe, yeah. Unfortunately, they are a ncessary part of the ecosystem.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2008)

"Tree-huggers are not that bad, after all many of them are known to give out their love freely, especially those who are elven blooded or wish they were elven blooded."


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 25, 2008)

"Of course tree-huggers are evil. Our druids worship the stone and earth itself."

Thorid looks back at the bug for a moment and contemplates it, then strides forward, following Sir Voluminous.

"But bugs are just bugs. Unless they live within trees. Then they are evil, like devils living within hell."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Midnight clears her throat and throws Jasper a dirty look. There are Eladrin present.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 25, 2008)

Brigitte shudders, this time an exaggeration of her own feelings.  "Elves.  Ewww."  If any Elves or Eladrin look at her, she just winks at them, hiding her true feelings of Elves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Midnight delivers a non-damaging blow to Brigitte's head with her hand.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2008)

"My mother happened to be half-elven and just so you know, I'm not saying every person with elven blood is free-loving tree-huggers.  I was saying that those free-loving tree-huggers who just happen to have elven blood are not bad (at making love)."  Jasper grinned at Midnight.

"However, what is disappointing is that so many free-spirited 'tree-huggers' die painfilled deaths since many of them refuse to pick up arms.."  Jasper frowned. "Which is why my mother trained me with the sword after she discovered that I venturing off to the commune that set itself up in the forest near my village."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 27, 2008)

Sir Voluminous is baffled by this quick-witted conversation, and seeks to cover his inability to keep up with it by checking his armour as he walks. He breathes on his hand and rubs it on his chest plate, attempting to buff it up and make it look shiny.

He also keeps his eyes firmly on this person on the road ahead of them.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2008)

As you get closer it becomes obvious that the stranger isn't a human. Infact he looks more like a bear wearing loose pants and a vest. A big Black and White bear. You are now approximately 100ft away from him and he turns to regard and look as you approach.






[sblock=Ellis]You recognise the creature to be of the Bamboo-folk race from the Eastern Lands. They are known to be very polite and like to haggle about almost anything.[/sblock]
[sblock=Thorid]There is some definite rustle in the bushes near the creature, as if there were people hiding there. The others don't seem to notice it however.[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 29, 2008)

"Hmmmm, says Sir Voluminous loudly, his reptilian scales shining in the sun and his long tongue tasting the air. "What a strange looking creature. We should be on our guard against such a peculiarly-attired person."


----------



## Ginnel (Oct 29, 2008)

Korz grunts in a fairly neutral kind of way and continues plodding along the road *whirr clunk whirr clunk*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 29, 2008)

Midnight groans and twitches nervously. She targets the weird creature with her _curse_ and then palms her knife, trying to keep it hidden from view.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> "Hmmmm, says Sir Voluminous loudly, his reptilian scales shining in the sun and his long tongue tasting the air. "What a strange looking creature. We should be on our guard against such a peculiarly-attired person."




"We should be wary of all people we see, not just peculiarly-attired people," Brigitte says.

Brigitte waves an arm slightly towards the strange-looking person and says "Good day, stranger.  How do you do?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 29, 2008)

Jasper narrows his eyes as he watched the "bearman" with suspicion. "Such a laughable disguise. I wonder how it looks under all the white and black fur."


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 30, 2008)

Thorid looks at the strange bear creature and keeps close to the rest of the group, looking out for nasty surprises.

"Hopefully, that thing has nothing to do with trees."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 30, 2008)

"Hail to you, sir!" calls Sir Voluminous. "Please tell us if you require assistance!"

To the others he says, quietly, "Be 'ware of an ambush! This creature could be friend or foe...or both!"


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 4, 2008)

"Why does it not speak?" Brigitte muses aloud.  "Is something wrong with it's tongue?"  Her eyes open wide.  "Is it an illusion?"  She looks about wildly, hoping to spot an ambush before it occurs.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 4, 2008)

"Maybe he doesn't understand common.  Let me see if I can speak with him..."  He cups his ands around his mouth and yells.... slowly,
*
"HEY YOU........ IN THE...... BEAR COSTUME........, DO YOU...... UNDERSTAND....... OUR...... LANGUAGE?"*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 4, 2008)

"It seems oddly quiet. Maybe it's a Zen Panda?" questions Sir Voluminous.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2008)

The Bamboo-Folk Panda places his hands together and bows to your group deeply. Still bowing he starts speaking with heavily accented common. "It is my humble delight to meet you honored travellers. I am sorry to bother you like this, but I have to ask you to let me honor you by claiming your money."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> The Bamboo-Folk Panda places his hands together and bows to your group deeply. Still bowing he starts speaking with heavily accented common. "It is my humble delight to meet you honored travellers. I am sorry to bother you like this, but I have to ask you to let me honor you by claiming your money."




"Honour?" says Sir Voluminous Enormous, Paladin, All-Round Do-Gooder and Push Up Champion of the Sr'Gath Region. "How exactly will us giving you our money (of which I have little, truth be told), increase your honour? Or will it, perhaps, increase ours? I am curious as to your philosophy."

He pulls out a small flaggon on drink and sips from it as everyone talks.


----------



## Ginnel (Nov 4, 2008)

"Heh a polite bandit whatever will they think up next?" mutters Korz to no one in particular

Korz continues plodding along stroking one of the locks of his massive white beard.

[sblock=actions taken]
Korz's intention is to carry on walking past the "bandit" pony in toe unless anything else more threatening than talking happens
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nobody is taking _anything_ from me. With a flourish of eldritch energy, Midnight unleashes her _dread star_ power against the Panda creature.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 4, 2008)

"Share and share alike.  I'll honor you with my money if you honor me with your equiptment."  He pulls out his swords and points one at him. "I mark your hide, so fork over or step aside."

[sblock="actions"]
Hunter's Quarry on the Panda.
Double ther Pleasure (Twin Strike) on the Panda if he doesn't get out of the way. ambush happens.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 5, 2008)

As the blast of eldritch energy detonates to one side of him, Sir Voluminous twitches slightly, then draws his own sword and salutes his foe with it. However, since the creature has not yet attacked, he will ready an action to attack the first target that comes within melee reach seeking to harm him or his allies. The attack will be with _bolstering strike_.

"I say, Midnight, wasn't that a bit trigger-happy? Poor bear-panda-thing hasn't do so much as draw a weapon, yet!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't matter. It has already threatened what is rightfully ours. If it wants it, it will have to pry it out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Doesn't matter. It has already threatened what is rightfully ours. If it wants it, it will have to pry it out of my cold dead hands.




"You and I shall have to have a bit of a chat after this is over, what?"


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 5, 2008)

Thorid draws his screwdriver, readying it to retaliate if anybody dares to attack him or his friends. But nevertheless, he looks at Midnight, saying "Lass, perhaps he asked for a mug of ale - in an honourful way! In which case we must share - it's a dwarven tradition!"

Then he quickly shouts toward the panda: "Mate, d'ya want to drink with us? I have the good stuff!"
[sblock=OOC]Readies an action - if anybody within 3 squares attacks a party member, Thorid uses _Deft Strike_ with his "dagger" to move 2 squares and attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 5, 2008)

Jasper shouts as he waves his swords around menacingly. "He doesn't want your drink; I think he wants your gold!"


----------



## Ginnel (Nov 5, 2008)

Korz squints towards the bandit and holds up a hand "leave the badger be, if words were something to be fought over our friend Jasper would have been 6ft under after his first performance"


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 5, 2008)

Brigitte readies a Lance of Faith at the Panda if he makes any threatening moves [or any other bandits in the area if they move first or the Panda is killed by the others...].


----------

